# Preferred Backflow Preventers (RPZs)



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

So when you have to install an RPZ or DCVA what brand and model do you prefer? Which ones would you never sell?

I like the Wilkins and Apollo valves, they are reasonably priced and well built in my opinion. If I need a bullet proof valve I will sell them a Watts 909. The one I would never ever in a million years sell is a 009 or the 007, I see the 009/007 fail and needing rebuilding more than any other device out there.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the 975XL series. I avoid Ames, even though they look cool.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Ive put a bunch of the james bond and 009's in, there good units for the price


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

If my customer insists on a Watts valve i will sell them a 919 its a much better design and not much more on cost. 

My go to valve these days is th Apollo RP4A. It can handle a lot if abuse.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Conbraco is what I've been installing lately. Installing a 1" RPBA this week at a gas station/convenient store this week.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Wilkes is the standard here I find them reliable and easy to get parts for. Haven't had much experience with other manufacturers though


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

I know it's a double check but Its the last one I put in that a felt was photo worthy


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I sell Wilkins, mostly the 975. I prefer Wilkins for PRVs too.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

The 975xl and the Febco 825Y are real popular around here. My only issue with those is the fact that some of the test cocks are on the side of the valve instead of the top. The relief is accessed from the side, too. Not a huge deal, except when the installer is too lazy to install them with the test cocks and relief facing out instead of against the wall.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

The 825y seems to be the best. I'm ok with the watts I was the only backflow guy at our shop for 4 yrs so I got lots of practice with them. I agree that the design is dumb as rocks.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Colgar said:


> The 975xl and the Febco 825Y are real popular around here. My only issue with those is the fact that some of the test cocks are on the side of the valve instead of the top. The relief is accessed from the side, too. Not a huge deal, except when the installer is too lazy to install them with the test cocks and relief facing out instead of against the wall.


The inspector of Villa Park wants to be present for the first test of a newly installed RPZ. The reason that when he comes in to do the installation inspection he sees the report hanging there and wonders how the heck some one got their test gauge hoses hooked up when the test cocks are against the wall..

I was told by Test Gauge & Backflow Supply that there is a brand that has the test cocks on the side and you can order the valve with the direction of flow you need. left to right or right to left, this way the test cocks will always be on the outside.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

We use watts 009 and 007 exclusively we have no problems. We have 400+ back flows we test a year and I find the watts 909 and anything by febco is usually a fail every year. I really like the 009s and 007s, easy to install and if for what ever reason they do fail, parts are readily available (at our suppliers) and are extremely easy to service


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I was told they make an all plastic RPBA...



anyone know about that?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I was told they make an all plastic RPBA...
> 
> 
> 
> anyone know about that?


 Thats the Wilkins, its a plastic body surrounded by a brass frame. 
http://www.zurn.com/operations/wilkins/pdfs/specsheets/BF-375(SM).pdf


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> Thats the Wilkins, its a plastic body surrounded by a brass frame.
> http://www.zurn.com/operations/wilkins/pdfs/specsheets/BF-375(SM).pdf


Is it suitable for hot water applications?

And how are they to work on?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> Is it suitable for hot water applications?
> 
> And how are they to work on?


Never put one in but tested 100's and never had one fail yet. They are real poupler with landscapers. The plastic body is real easy to remove for winterizing. It can handle up to 180º F water so yep it can be used for hot water.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I was told about that plastic one today, not that I wanted it.


They priced me a 1" Watts 917 for $176 plus tax. 


It's 15-3/8" long.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I was told about that plastic one today, not that I wanted it.
> 
> 
> They priced me a 1" Watts 917 for $176 plus tax.
> ...


Sorry I had a typo its a Watts 919, I just priced a 3/4" watts 919 today they quoted me $240.00 through my local supply house. I think Test Gauge & Backflow supply will have it a little cheaper. The 15 " long is with out the wye strainer.... add the strainer and you are nearly at 20" long.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

We see a lot of 975xl's here since the Wilkins/Zurn plant is right in town.







Paul


----------

